# Torque Verabredungs Thread



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

Tag zusammen,

dachte mir wäre ventuell interessant hierfür einen neuen Thread aufzumachen um die Tech Threads nicht unnötig zuzumüllen. Also wenn sich Torque Fahrer treffen wollen oder ein Treffen organisieren wollen wäre hier dafür Platz.

Ich wäre bei einem Treffen in Beerfelden oder Bad Wildbad dabei.


----------



## bi_69 (25. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> dachte mir wäre ventuell interessant hierfür einen neuen Thread aufzumachen um die Tech Threads nicht unnötig zuzumüllen. Also wenn sich Torque Fahrer treffen wollen oder ein Treffen organisieren wollen wäre hier dafür Platz.
> 
> Ich wäre bei einem Treffen in Beerfelden oder Bad Wildbad dabei.


 
Ich wäre auch dabei, sind allerdings ein Kilometer, daher am besten am Wochenende. @S.Tschuschke Danke für den Thread, gute Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (25. Januar 2013)

Da wär ich auch interessiert, vor allem, weil ich so ziemlich genau dazwischen wohne


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

Ich wohne auch relativ mittig... War allerdings nur im Januar in Wildbad, in Beerfelden war ich noch nie.

Aber wie gesagt, ich bin ab KW 6-7 wieder fit und wäre dann bei beiden dabei. Wobei Beerfelden ja eh erst ab April wieder auf hat, oder?!? Wildbad entscheidet ja von Woche zu Woche.


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Januar 2013)

Ich schlage Winterberg vor...

Noch wäre das nach Feierabend in 40min Anfahrt zu bewerkstelligen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

40 Minuten von Essen durch Dortmund bis nach Winterberg?!? Womit fliegst du denn?!?


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> 40 Minuten von Essen durch Dortmund bis nach Winterberg?!? Womit fliegst du denn?!?


 
40 min nach Feierabend nachdem 2h von Essen über Köln nach Olpe jeden morgen.  

Beste Grüße


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

Ah okay. Hab bereits in Mülheim an der Ruhr und Siegen gewohnt. Ich kenn also alle Wege in Sauerland (Heimatland) zurück 

Und Wege im Sauerland nach Willingen und Winterberg kenn ich sowieso  Und das nicht nur zum Biken


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Januar 2013)

Ich mach mit falls es Wochenends is...wo is mir Wurscht.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

Da zur Zeit wenn eh nur Wildbad auf hat bleibt aktuell keine große Auswahl.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Januar 2013)

Na dann...
Schmeiss mal einer nen Termin in die Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

Wenn auf ist, wäre für mich der 09.02 der erste Termin.


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Januar 2013)

Super Idee,Beerfelden wäre ich gerne dabei.
Wohnt auch jemand nahe Flowtrail Stromberg (sind von mir nur ca. 40 Autominuten)


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

09.02 wäre dann aber Wildbad. Beerfelden hat ja den ganzen Winter zu, oder?


----------



## Nduro (25. Januar 2013)

Ich lese mal mit. Vielleicht kann ich mir es ja einrichten.
Gute Idee auf jedenfall.

Ich wohne 40 Minuten von Stromberg. Weiß aber nicht ob dies der beste Treffpunkt wäre.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

Stromberg wäre jetzt von mir 2 Stunden. 

Gibt's da nen Lift?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Januar 2013)

Stromberg is zu bis Anfang April.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (25. Januar 2013)

Beerfelden oder Bad Wildbad wäre auch meine Wahl.
Ich lese mal fleißig mit und wenn für mich ein Termin passt bin ich dabei. =)


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Stromberg wäre jetzt von mir 2 Stunden.
> 
> Gibt's da nen Lift?


In Stromberg ist strampeln oder schieben angesagt


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

Okay, da alles außer Wildbad zu hat bis April. Wird es wohl auf Wildbad hinauslaufen.


----------



## trigger666 (25. Januar 2013)

Für mich kommen Willingen, Winterberg und sämtliche Parks im Harz in Frage. Alles was weiter südlich liegt geht nicht spontan.

Vielleicht ist es eine Alternative, zu posten, wenn man in einen Park fährt. Dann können andere sich immer noch anschließen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

Seh ich auch so. Einfach posten. Eventuell kann man ja nen Treffpunkt oder so ausmachen.


----------



## Marcy666 (25. Januar 2013)

Servus,

habe mir diese Woche ein Torque Gapstar bestellt, kann es die 10 KW abholen 



Ich wohne in Stromberg, ist quasi mein Hometrail 


Der Flowtrail ist ab 1. April wieder geöffnet, Lift gibt es zwar keinen aber selbst wenn man 'nur' schiebt ist man in knapp 20 Minuten wieder am Start ... 

Abfahrten gibt es zwei: Wildhog und NoJokes
Es ist für jeden was dabei von leicht bis heftig 

Bis zum Saisonbeginn am 01.04. wurde und wird an beiden Trails einiges verbessert und geändert bzw. neu-/umgebaut:

z.b. wurde am Wildhog schon viel gearbeitet, dieser hat u.a. einen schicken Wallride bekommen, es werden dort auch noch zwei große Gaps gebaut;
am NoJokes wurde z.B. das Roadgap umgebaut - jetzt mit besserer Landung ...

Die schon mal in Stromberg waren, ihr werdet 'angenehm überrascht' sein 


Ist auf jeden Fall ein coole Location für ein Treffen;


Beerfelden und Winterberg wäre ich auch dabei wenn es Zeitlich passt 


Gruß aus Stromberg
Marcel


----------



## Orcus (25. Januar 2013)

So gerne ich dabei wäre, Wildbad Stromberg ist für mich alles zu weit.

Winterberg wäre ich dabei 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Nduro (25. Januar 2013)

.......eine Alternative, zu posten, wenn man in einen Park fährt. Dann können andere sich immer noch anschließen.[/QUOTE]

Finde ich eine gute Idee


----------



## yoschi1 (25. Januar 2013)

Laut LT von Canyen bekomme ich mein Torque in KW10. Wäre evtl auch dabei wenns bei mir Job mäßig passt.
Find ich ne Top Idee mit dem Treffen


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2013)

Ich kopiere der Einfachheit und der Ordnung halber mal die Zitate aus dem FRX-Thread hierher und schreibe mal auf, wie ich zu den einzelnen Locations stehe...



trigger666 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Pläne für ein FRX Fahrer treffen? In Willingen oder Winterberg?





dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich bin für willingen!


Wie ich (glaube ich?) schon mal geschrieben habe, wäre ein Treffen in *Willingen* für mich uninteressant. Ich war schon 3 Mal dort und wenn man die Riesen-Gaps auf der DH nicht springt ist die recht langweilig, da sie sonst kaum mehr bietet als irgendein ein Wanderweg im Wald (die Wanderwge im Pfälzerwald gehen z. T. ziemlich ab, fragt simdiem ). Die Freeride ist ganz witzig, wird aber nach einem halben Tag auch langweilig. Das alles wäre mir die Anfahrt von >300km echt nicht wert, deshalb war ich bisher auch nur in Verbindung mit Winterberg oder dem Bike-Festival dort. Da gibt es für mich nähere Sachen die deutlich besser sind.
*Winterberg* ist ganz nett, da es durch die vielen Strecken recht abwechslungsreich ist, aber die ganzen Brechsand Strecken werden auf Dauer auch schnell öde, so dass am Ende für mich persönlich fast nur noch die DH interessant ist. Der Singletrail ist auch mal ganz witzig, aber das ist für mich irgendwie keine "richtige" Bikepark Strecke. Da es in Winterberg insgesamt recht viele Sprünge gibt, die für so Airtime-Idioten wie mich  gut taugen und mir die DH auf heavy rotation zum Feilen an einzelnen Passagen recht viel Spaß macht, fahre ich da doch immer wieder ganz gerne hin. Aber >350km sind definitiv nix für einen Daytrip! Habe ich zwar auch schon gemacht, aber das muss man sich echt nicht geben. Lieber wenigstens 1 Übernachtung bei 2 Tagen fahren, besser 2 + 2 (entspannter).




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ich wäre in Wildbad oder Beerfelden bei einem Treffen dabei.


Wildbad und Beerfelden sind beide für mich nur 1-1,5h Fahrt entfernt, trotzdem habe ich es leider bei beiden noch nie geschafft, sie mal zu besuchen  *Beerfelden* wird mir sicher gut taugen, weil ich Natur-Strecken mag und es da viele leichtere Sprünge zum "warm werden" gibt.
Die DH in *Wildbad* ist für mich immer noch so ein Haken, der irgendwann endlich mal gemacht werden muss. So nach dem Motto: "Ein Mann sollte ein Haus gebaut, ein Kind gezeugt und die DH in Wildbad überlebt haben"  Ich denke, die dürfte für mich hart an der Grenze sein, aber ich bin sehr motiviert, mich mal dran zu versuchen  Am liebsten mit jemandem, der die Strecke gut kennt, da habe ich auch so ein paar Leute im Petto - einen jetzt mittlerweile mit FRX.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass man nicht alle leute zu einem treffen bekommt.
> Daher am besten mehrere treffen in verschiedenen parks.
> Oder was denkt ihr?


Sehe ich genau so. Alleine schon weil z. B. für christophersch alles südlich von Willingen zu weit ist (natürlich kein Wunder für einen Hamburger!) und mir Willingen eigentlich schon zu weit nördlich ist - zumindest für eine 1-Tages-Aktion.




Marcy666 schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Stromberg, ist quasi mein Hometrail
> 
> Der Flowtrail ist ab 1. April wieder geöffnet, Lift gibt es zwar keinen aber selbst wenn man 'nur' schiebt ist man in knapp 20 Minuten wieder am Start ...


Feine Sache! Ich war schon oft in *Stromberg*. Ich studiere in Mainz, war bis letztes Semester auch werktags durchgehend dort und hatte immer mein Hardtail dort. Mit dem ÖPNV ist man von MZ in 1h am Trail  Jetzt pendle ich aber von zuhause, weil ich nicht mehr so viel in der Uni sein muss und da habe ich mit dem Auto schon fast 1,5h Fahrt nach Stromberg. Lohnt sich aber echt! Werde ich dieses Jahr hoffentlich wieder ein paar mal schaffen. Für den 27. 4. ist mit einigen anderen dort ein Hardtail-Treffen geplant, das wird klasse!  Aber den No Jokes würde ich echt mal gerne mit dem Fully fahren, mit dem HT waren mir einige Sprünge doch etwas zu groß  Ist halt alles eher flach und recht kurz und ein FRX ist dafür auch schon ein recht dickes Kaliber, aber dafür ist es auch kostenlos und selbst der Wildhog macht damit schon gut Laune.


Was bisher noch nicht genannt wurde und vermutlich auch nur für eine Hand voll Leute in Frage kommt, ist *Lac Blanc* in den Vogesen. Von mir aus fährt man dahin gut 2h, was sich aber echt lohnt! Die Strecken sind alle recht naturbelassen und von flowigen Strecken mit mehr Kurven und weniger Sprüngen über verblockt wurzelig-steinige Trails über Freeride Strecken mit vielen Drops, Doubles und anderen (z. T. riesigen) Bauwerken bis richtig grobem Gehacke mit monströsen Steinfeldern und dicken Sprüngen ist da alles am Start. Der Lift nimmt pro Sessel 4 Biker mit Bikes mit, so muss man selbst bei viel Betrieb nie lange warten und der Preis ist mit 21,50 pro Tag echt sehr fair. Ist mit Abstand der beste Park, in dem ich bisher war, aber für die zentral und nördlicher Wohnenden leider doch schon arg weit zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich kopiere der Einfachheit und der Ordnung halber mal die Zitate aus dem FRX-Thread hierher und schreibe mal auf, wie ich zu den einzelnen Locations stehe...
> 
> Wie ich (glaube ich?) schon mal geschrieben habe, wäre ein Treffen in *Willingen* für mich uninteressant. Ich war schon 3 Mal dort und wenn man die Riesen-Gaps auf der DH nicht springt ist die recht langweilig, da sie sonst kaum mehr bietet als irgendein ein Wanderweg im Wald (die Wanderwge im Pfälzerwald gehen z. T. ziemlich ab, fragt simdiem ). Die Freeride ist ganz witzig, wird aber nach einem halben Tag auch langweilig. Das alles wäre mir die Anfahrt von >300km echt nicht wert, deshalb war ich bisher auch nur in Verbindung mit Winterberg oder dem Bike-Festival dort. Da gibt es für mich nähere Sachen die deutlich besser sind.
> *Winterberg* ist ganz nett, da es durch die vielen Strecken recht abwechslungsreich ist, aber die ganzen Brechsand Strecken werden auf Dauer auch schnell öde, so dass am Ende für mich persönlich fast nur noch die DH interessant ist. Der Singletrail ist auch mal ganz witzig, aber das ist für mich irgendwie keine "richtige" Bikepark Strecke. Da es in Winterberg insgesamt recht viele Sprünge gibt, die für so Airtime-Idioten wie mich  gut taugen und mir die DH auf heavy rotation zum Feilen an einzelnen Passagen recht viel Spaß macht, fahre ich da doch immer wieder ganz gerne hin. Aber >350km sind definitiv nix für einen Daytrip! Habe ich zwar auch schon gemacht, aber das muss man sich echt nicht geben. Lieber wenigstens 1 Übernachtung bei 2 Tagen fahren, besser 2 + 2 (entspannter).
> ...



Die DH IXS in Wildbad hab ich letztes mal auch nicht überlebt  daher auch erst über nächstes WE wieder wenn auf ist.


----------



## Sasse82 (27. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wildbad und Beerfelden sind beide für mich nur 1-1,5h Fahrt entfernt, trotzdem habe ich es leider bei beiden noch nie geschafft, sie mal zu besuchen  *Beerfelden* wird mir sicher gut taugen, weil ich Natur-Strecken mag und es da viele leichtere Sprünge zum "warm werden" gibt.
> Die DH in *Wildbad* ist für mich immer noch so ein Haken, der irgendwann endlich mal gemacht werden muss. So nach dem Motto: "Ein Mann sollte ein Haus gebaut, ein Kind gezeugt und die DH in Wildbad überlebt haben"  Ich denke, die dürfte für mich hart an der Grenze sein, aber ich bin sehr motiviert, mich mal dran zu versuchen  Am liebsten mit jemandem, der die Strecke gut kennt, da habe ich auch so ein paar Leute im Petto - einen jetzt mittlerweile mit FRX.



Jetzt tu nicht so als ob das ein Problem für dich wäre. 
Bad Wildbad war letztes Jahr mein zweiter BikePark überhaupt, den ich besucht habe. Ich war zwar alles andere als schnell und habe die schwierigsten Stellen umfahren oder musste absteigen, aber auch ich als Anfänger habe den IXS mehrmals überlebt, dann schaffst du das auch!
Ein Sahnestückchen ist es aber auf jeden Fall!

Beerfelden finde ich auch super, das war mein letzter Parkeinsatz letztes Jahr und ausschlaggebend dafür, dass ich jetzt ein Torque FRX habe. Super geeignet zum üben und sich steigern.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was bisher noch nicht genannt wurde und vermutlich auch nur für eine Hand voll Leute in Frage kommt, ist *Lac Blanc* in den Vogesen. Von mir aus fährt man dahin gut 2h, was sich aber echt lohnt! Die Strecken sind alle recht naturbelassen und von flowigen Strecken mit mehr Kurven und weniger Sprüngen über verblockt wurzelig-steinige Trails über Freeride Strecken mit vielen Drops, Doubles und anderen (z. T. riesigen) Bauwerken bis richtig grobem Gehacke mit monströsen Steinfeldern und dicken Sprüngen ist da alles am Start. Der Lift nimmt pro Sessel 4 Biker mit Bikes mit, so muss man selbst bei viel Betrieb nie lange warten und der Preis ist mit 21,50 pro Tag echt sehr fair. Ist mit Abstand der beste Park, in dem ich bisher war, aber für die zentral und nördlicher Wohnenden leider doch schon arg weit zu fahren...



LacBlanc finde ich auch sehr interessant und wurde mir auch von anderer Stelle empfohlen. Ich war noch nie dort, aber ich werde versuchen meine Freunde dieses Jahr dafür zu motivieren.


----------



## Fartzilla (27. Januar 2013)

Zum Thema LacBlanc kann ich nur das sagen was mir Freunde erzählt haben. 

Die meinen das ein Tag nicht reicht da es einfach zu groß ist..der einzige Nachteil sind deren seltsamen Öffnungszeiten d.h. Wenn man hinfährt ust es sehr voll


----------



## trigger666 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich würde auch eine längere Anfahrt in Kauf nehmen, allerdings dann dort auch übernachten. Das muss sich das dann lohnen. Sprich es sollten mehr als zwei FRX Fahrer dran teilnehmen.


----------



## Fartzilla (28. Januar 2013)

Wenn das konkret wird kommen bestimmt mehr als 2


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. Januar 2013)

Wenn Wildbad auf hat bin ich nächste Woche Samstag am 09.02 da. Aso wer Lust hat sagt mir einfach Bescheid.


----------



## rmfausi (28. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch mal hier.  Beerfelden, Bad Wildbad ist von hier aus gut in 1-1.5h zu erreichen (viel Landstraße). 

Im Mai/Juni wollen meine Kumpels und ich ein Bikepark Wochenende in Willingen und Winterberg verbringen,
vielleicht schaut der eine oder andere an diesem Wochenende auch mal vorbei.  Ein passender Termin ist noch nicht gefunden. Wenn ich was genaueres weiss sage ich Bescheid. Ich bräuchte dann evtl. eine Pension/Gasthof/Privatzimmer zur Übernachtung, vielleicht hat jemand auch einen Tipp für mich.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sasse82 (28. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wenn Wildbad auf hat bin ich nächste Woche Samstag am 09.02 da. Aso wer Lust hat sagt mir einfach Bescheid.



Wenn das Wetter passt würde ich mir das auch überlegen.
Allerdings sieht es diesbezüglich gerade nicht sehr rosig aus. Durchgängig Regen und Schneeregen vorhergesagt.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Januar 2013)

Also Beerfelden, Bad Wildbad UND Lac Blanc gehn bei mir auch kurzfristig für nen Tag. 
Besser wäre halt ein WE. In Lac Blanc hätte ich dann auch ne Unterkunft direkt an der Gipfelstation vom Park in der Hinterhand die für französische Verhältnisse echt ok is und nit die Welt kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. Januar 2013)

Wie weit ist la Blanc von Heilbronn?!? Heißt der Ort so?

Schneeregen und Regen ist doch kein Problem...
Solange nix weißes liegt und offen ist, fahr ich.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Januar 2013)

Lac Blanc müssten so 270km von Heilbronn sein. 
Is aber gut zu fahren. Bis Colmar nur Autobahn und dann ca. 15-20min Landstraße bis zum Park.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. Januar 2013)

Gut, wäre dann mit Übernachtung. Müsste man dann mit mehreren machen. Alleine wäre blöd.

Also die Bilder von Le Blanc auf deren Seite sehen echt gut aus  Das wäre mal nen guter Plan mit Übernachtung dahin


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Die DH IXS in Wildbad hab ich letztes mal auch nicht überlebt  daher auch erst über nächstes WE wieder wenn auf ist.


Hehe, die Bedingungen waren bei dir ja auch nicht gerade "normal"  (hab das Video gesehen...)




Sasse82 schrieb:


> Jetzt tu nicht so als ob das ein Problem für dich wäre.
> Bad Wildbad war letztes Jahr mein zweiter BikePark überhaupt, den ich besucht habe. Ich war zwar alles andere als schnell und habe die schwierigsten Stellen umfahren oder musste absteigen, aber auch ich als Anfänger habe den IXS mehrmals überlebt, dann schaffst du das auch!


Mein eigener Motivator, cool!  Danke jedenfall fürs Mutmachen!  Ich bin bei so Sachen halt immer vorsichtig... die Leute, die mich persönlich kennen oder an entsprechenden Stellen im Forum schon mal etwas davon mitbekommen haben, wissen, dass ich seit einem schweren Unfall vor >13 Jahren eine leichte körperliche Behinderung habe (teilweise Lähmung der rechten Körperhälfte). Das ist jetzt im normalen Leben nicht arg schlimm und auch Biken generell ist damit absolut kein Thema (ist eher sogar besonders gut, weil alles geführte Bewegungen sind), aber gerade wenn es an größere Sprünge oder richtig harte Sachen geht, macht mein Kopf oft ziemlich schnell dicht, weil ich eben weiß, dass ich nicht immer gut reagieren kann, wenn mal etwas nicht so gut läuft. Generell ist halt auch mein Balancegefühl davon betroffen und unter Stress und Belastung fängt mein rechtes Bein manchmal an zu zittern. Besonders Stürze auf die rechte Seite sind schwierig, weil ich mich da nicht so gut abfangen kann und dann oft sehr stumpf in den Boden einschlage - hat mich schon ein Schlüsselbein gekostet.  Aber eben deshalb habe ich auch keine Probleme, mal wo abzusteigen oder etwas zu umfahren, ich mache mir da schon lange keinen Stress mehr. Direkt nach dem Unfall war nicht mal klar, ob ich je wieder laufen oder ein eigenständiges Leben ohne Hilfe führen kann... dafür bin ich mit dem, was ich auf dem Bike mittlerweile schaffe, durchaus sehr zufrieden  Aber eben bei so krassen Sachen wie Wildbad habe ich doch sehr viel Respekt.




Sasse82 schrieb:


> LacBlanc finde ich auch sehr interessant und wurde mir auch von anderer Stelle empfohlen. Ich war noch nie dort, aber ich werde versuchen meine Freunde dieses Jahr dafür zu motivieren.


Hier mal ein paar Motivations-Argumente (alles Videos von Freunden von mir):
bk-productions Webisode#3 (von 2010, gemischt: La Fat (rot), La Roots (rot), La Nuts (schwarz))
La Nuts Helmcam (von 2011, Fahrer mit HARDTAIL! (ist der 2. aus dem 1. Video) Das sagt aber nichts über die Strecke aus, der fährt auch Wildbad mit HT und sicher schneller als so gut wie jeder hier...!)
Strecken am Stück mit Helmcam, aber alles schon von 2010: La Flow (rot) - La Fat - La Roots - La Nuts
Nur zur Info: es gibt auch noch 2 grüne und eine blaue Strecke, die sind alle super zum Einrollen oder für "zwischendurch"...




Fartzilla schrieb:


> Zum Thema LacBlanc kann ich nur das sagen was mir Freunde erzählt haben.
> 
> Die meinen das ein Tag nicht reicht da es einfach zu groß ist..der einzige Nachteil sind deren seltsamen Öffnungszeiten d.h. Wenn man hinfährt ust es sehr voll


Seltsame Öffnungszeiten: Die haben halt einfach nur am WE regelmäßig auf und zur Eröffnung bzw. in den Ferien auch z. T. Do/Fr oder Mo/Di. Für mehr werden sie nicht das Personal haben oder es lohnt sich einfach nicht...
Sehr voll: Das war noch der Fall, als der Lift nur 2 Bikes + Biker pro Sessel mitnehmen konnte, also vor 2 Jahren. Da musste man Sonntags u. U. schonmal recht lange im Lift stehen, was nervig war. Aber mittlerweile ist das nicht mehr so, selbst wenn der Lift brechend voll steht, wartet man nicht länger als ~10 Min. (vergleiche das mal mit Winterberg an einem Schönwetter-Sonntag!!). Auf den Strecken verteilt es sich normal auch ganz gut, weil einfach genug davon da sind. Auf der "La Fat" (FR-Strecke mit Drops, Doubles etc.) ist manchmal zu Stoßzeiten recht viel los, das ist aber neben der einen "Anfängerstrecke" auch die, die ich auf Dauer am wenigsten interessant finde...
Zu groß: stimmt eigentlich. Wenn man die Strecken "richtig" abtasten und danach 2-3 mal fahren will, schafft man das nicht an 1 Tag. Ich war bisher auch leider immer nur 1 Tag dort, will aber auf jeden Fall auch mal ein (verlängertes) WE hin.




rmfausi schrieb:


> Im Mai/Juni wollen meine Kumpels und ich ein Bikepark Wochenende in Willingen und Winterberg verbringen,
> vielleicht schaut der eine oder andere an diesem Wochenende auch mal vorbei.  Ein passender Termin ist noch nicht gefunden. Wenn ich was genaueres weiss sage ich Bescheid. Ich bräuchte dann evtl. eine Pension/Gasthof/Privatzimmer zur Übernachtung, vielleicht hat jemand auch einen Tipp für mich.


Hmm, mal schauen...! Ich wollte evtl. eher im Bereich April, also ziemlich direkt zur Saisoneröffnung mal wieder ein WE nach Winterberg, finde ich immer ganz gut zum Saisonauftakt.
Wir waren meistens in der "Pension zum Kreuzberg", ist nicht die allerbilligste aber auch nicht wirklich teuer, dafür ist auch rundum alles sehr gut (Zimmer, Frühstück...) und man kann die Bikes dort in die Garage stellen. Die Inhaber (deutsche Frau, holländischer Mann) sind auch sehr nett, beide ziemliche Labertaschen 




schbiker schrieb:


> In Lac Blanc hätte ich dann auch ne Unterkunft direkt an der Gipfelstation vom Park in der Hinterhand die für französische Verhältnisse echt ok is und nit die Welt kostet.


Klingt gut! Dann kann man ja trotzdem die Autos unten parken, dass man nicht auf den letzten Lift angewiesen ist. So nah am Park wäre natürlich klasse! 




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wie weit ist la Blanc von Heilbronn?!? Heißt der Ort so?


Für den Routenplaner: Der nächste Ort dort heißt "Le Bonhomme", das in der Nähe von Colmar (gibt wohl noch ein anderes). Wie schbiker schon geschrieben hat, ist es echt gut und entspannt zu fahren.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt, ich denk ich wäre für so ein WE auch mal dabei.

Nach Wildbad fahre ich ja auch ca. 1,5 Stunden im lockeren Tempo.

Winterberg und Willingen wäre generell auch kein Thema, penn ich einfach in unserem Haus in Meschede. Ist ja jeweils nur 30 Minuten von beiden Parks weg.

In Wildbad steht man je nachdem wie voll es ist und wie oft die Bahn fährt auch schon mal länger...

Wobei, wenn man sich den Sturz ansieht (anderes Video, nicht im Netz), denkt man das ist gar nichts. Bin mit der Hand/Finger nur extrem schlecht in einen Steinhaufen/Felsritze gefallen, dass sich alles verdreht hat. Die Bedingungen mit dem Schnee gingen eigentlich noch. Nur bin vorne auf einem Stein/Fels weggerutsch der mit Schnee voll war. Die Freeride Strecke war locker zu fahren, trotz Schnee.


----------



## Nico Laus (29. Januar 2013)

Bei einem Winterberg- oder Willingentreffen wäre ich dabei. Bad Wildbad vielleicht auch noch, das erfordert aber schon mehr Planung. Auch hätte ich keine Lust für nur einen Tag, mit möglicherweise schlechtem Wetter, so weit zu fahren. Mein Favorit ist eindeutig WiBe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr auch bei Regen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Januar 2013)

Also Lac Blanc macht ja erst im April wieder auf wie vermutlich die meisten anderen Parks auch.
Bleibt für ein kurzfristiges Treffen eh nur Bad Wildbad wobei die ja auch immer von Woche zu Woche entscheiden ob offen is oder halt nicht.
Is Beerfelden nicht auch das ganze Jahr über offen???
Ich glaube mich nämlich erinnern zu können en Video gesehen zu haben wo Beerfelden im Schnee gefahren wurde...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Offiziell mit Lift ist Beerfelden im Winter zu, da die dann Skibetrieb haben. Man darf aber glaub ich hoch schieben und dann fahren. Das hab ich aber auch nur gehört.


----------



## mlb (29. Januar 2013)

Lac Blanc bin ich auch dabei Einer der besten Parks überhaupt. Ist irgendwie wie Portes du Soleil in klein 
Und für alle was dabei vom Anfänger bis zum Pro, eine längere Anfahrt lohnt auf jeden Fall.

Eröffnung der ´13er Saison ist dort das lange Wochenende um den 10.05. 

Beerfelden wäre ich auch dabei, ist aber alles sooo flach dort, treten, treten, treten......


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Beerfelden macht am 29.03 wieder auf. Ist Karfreitag. Die haben jetzt auch Freitags von 14-19 Uhr auf.


----------



## speichenquaeler (30. Januar 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist eindeutig WiBe.


 
Meiner auch, aber ich bin auch flexibel...2 Wochen vorher und ich randaliere von Montag bis Donnerstag alle Aufgaben im Büro weg, so dass ich Freitag frei mache und dann selbst Lac Blanc keine unnehmbare Hürde ist...

Vielleicht kann man ja auch Fahrgemeinschaften bilden:

Ich biete an von Essen, Düsseldorf, Dortmund, Hagen und alles was dazwischen und davor im Sauerland liegt bis Winterberg. Fahrzeug: Alter Daimler mit Dachständer.

Beste Grüße


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Januar 2013)

Winterberg und Willingen machen wann wieder auf?


----------



## trigger666 (30. Januar 2013)

Ich denke mal Ende März. Je nach Wetterlage.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. Januar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Ende März. Je nach Wetterlage.



Laut der Bikepark App machen beide im Mai auf.
Auf der Winterberg HP schreiben sie Ende März Anfang April...watt denn nu?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Januar 2013)

Also Mai wäre echt verdammt spät...
Ich bin am WE in Winterberg, mal sehen wie viel Schnee da liegt. Davon hängt das nämlich auch ab. Wie lange die Pisten auf sind und die STadt damit Kohle machen kann...

Hier mal Bad Wildabd:
http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/oeffnung.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Also Lac Blanc macht ja erst im April wieder auf wie vermutlich die meisten anderen Parks auch.
> Bleibt für ein kurzfristiges Treffen eh nur Bad Wildbad ...


Das stört mich im Moment ausnahmsweise gar nicht... bei mir steht einiges an Klausuren + Prüfung + Hausarbeit vor der Tür, damit bin ich eh bis Ende März zugeschüttet 




mlb schrieb:


> Beerfelden wäre ich auch dabei, ist aber alles sooo flach dort, treten, treten, treten......


Eigentlich gar nicht schlecht... ich bin mit dem Training für den MTB-Marathon* im Mai eh etwas im Hintertreffen  

*) der wird standesgemäß mit dem FRX gefahren 




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Beerfelden macht am 29.03 wieder auf. Ist Karfreitag. Die haben jetzt auch Freitags von 14-*19* Uhr auf.


Hmm, 5h ohne große Pause durchballern ist gar nicht so übel! Da macht man in recht kurzer Zeit fast so viele Abfahrten wie sonst an einem ganzen Tag, wenn nicht viel los ist. So habe ich jedenfalls die Erfahrung beim Flutlicht-Fahren in Lac Blanc gemacht - allerdings mit dem Board!  Aber das ist ja vergleichbar.
Das Licht ist auch so ein Thema, wenn die *jetzt* wirklich bis 19 Uhr offen haben - wird ja um halb 6 dunkel...! Im Bikepark war ich bisher noch nie mit Licht unterwegs, stelle ich mir "interessant" vor 




schbiker schrieb:


> Laut der Bikepark App machen beide im Mai auf.
> Auf der Winterberg HP schreiben sie Ende März Anfang April...watt denn nu?


Ganz einfach:


trigger666 schrieb:


> Je nach Wetterlage.


 Die legen meist einen Termin fest, an dem offizielles Eröffnungs-WE "gefeiert" wird, wenn es das Wetter aber schon früher erlaubt, machen sie auch schon früher auf. Einfach die news auf der Website oder bei FB im Auge behalten!


----------



## speichenquaeler (30. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Also Mai wäre echt verdammt spät...
> Ich bin am WE in Winterberg, mal sehen wie viel Schnee da liegt. Davon hängt das nämlich auch ab. Wie lange die Pisten auf sind und die STadt damit Kohle machen kann...
> 
> Hier mal Bad Wildabd:
> http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/oeffnung.php


 

Also die letzten beiden Tage waren im Sauerland derbe warm...über 10°C geschätzt. Da ist die Schneedecke rapide geschmolzen...

Ich weiß nur nicht ob man dort einfach so mir nichts Dir nichts fahren kann, ohne das der Park offiziell eröffnet ist.

Wäre aber dabei am Wochenende wenn's denn geht.

Beste Grüße

P.S. die webcams zeigen noch schweren nassen Schnee bei +5 °C...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Januar 2013)

Ich nehm das Bike nicht mit. Darf noch nicht wieder fahren. Bin auf Heimatbesuch.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das stört mich im Moment ausnahmsweise gar nicht... bei mir steht einiges an Klausuren + Prüfung + Hausarbeit vor der Tür, damit bin ich eh bis Ende März zugeschüttet
> 
> 
> Eigentlich gar nicht schlecht... ich bin mit dem Training für den MTB-Marathon* im Mai eh etwas im Hintertreffen
> ...



Die machen ja eh erst Ende März auf. Ist dann nicht auch schon Sommerzeit?!?


----------



## Fartzilla (31. Januar 2013)

Was haltet ihr von dem IBC Usertreffen vom 19 bis 21 April in schulenberg?


----------



## trigger666 (31. Januar 2013)

Schulenberg im Harz?


----------



## Fartzilla (31. Januar 2013)

Jo..hat mir eben ein Kumpel erzählt dass sowas stattfindet.. Park sieht spaßig aus


----------



## trigger666 (1. Februar 2013)

Bei Schulenberg im Harz bin ich dabei. Ist fast vor meiner Haustür.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Februar 2013)

Harz wäre für mich von heilbronn echt ne Strecke... Das müßte ich gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (1. Februar 2013)

Deswegen habe ich es mal in den Raum geworfen.. Zwecks Planung


----------



## prof.66 (1. Februar 2013)

Also ich wäre wohl auch mit meinem Bruder und event noch einem Kumpel in Winterberg
und/oder Lac Blanc dabei


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Februar 2013)

Winterberg lag gerade kein Schnee...


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem IBC Usertreffen vom 19 bis 21 April in schulenberg?


Das sieht bei mir sowohl vom Termin als auch von der Entfernung her SEHR schlecht aus.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Februar 2013)

So, werd Samstag nach Wildbad fahren wenn die auf haben. Falls jemand auch kommt, kann man sich ja gerne irgendwo treffen.


----------



## Sasse82 (4. Februar 2013)

Ich überlege es mir je nach Wetterlage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (4. Februar 2013)

Ich werfe an dieser Stelle aber auch noch einen weiteren möglichen Treffpunkt in die Runde, die Downhill Trainingsstrecke in Heidelberg.

http://www.heidelberg.de/servlet/PB/menu/1219261/index.html

Zumindest für die Mitglieder im Raum Heilbronn, Stuttgart, Mannheim wäre das ein ganz guter "Mittelpunkt".
Ich bin die Strecke an Weihnachten mal mit meinem All-Mountain gefahren, als ich bei meinen Eltern zu Besuch war, und musste feststellen, dass die es wirklich in sich hat. =)

Vorteile:
- ganzjährig befahrbar, da die Bergbahn auch im Winter fährt
- weitere Alternative (neben Bad Wildbad, Beerfelden) für die Leute im Norden Baden Württembergs

Nachteile:
- kein offizieller Bikepark, man muss sogenannte Gästepässe erwerben um als nicht Vereinsmitglied fahren zu dürfen
- nur eine Strecke (jedoch mit leichten Variationsmöglickeiten)

Infos über die Prozedur mit den Gästepässen habe ich mal angefragt, bis dato allerdings leider noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten.


----------



## mlb (4. Februar 2013)

Ja, die Stecke in HD ist schon der Hammer! Ist halt eine DH- Strecke da sollte man schon ein bisschen Fahren können.

Die Gästekarten bekommst Du in fast allen Fahrradläden in HD.
Die Bergbahn nimmt KEINE Räder mit! Entweder ist hochstrampeln angesagt (geht ja aber mit nem FRX ganz gut, ca.40min) oder man muss ein Shuttle organisieren.
Es fährt auch ein Bus hoch, der nimmt aber Radfahrer nur mit wenn er nicht zu voll ist und dann auch nicht mehr als 3 oder 4. Am WE kann man das meißtens vergessen.


----------



## Jogi (4. Februar 2013)

Shuttle wär cool, allerdings bräuchte man dann auch einen Fahrer, der nicht biken will. Man wär dann flexibel, was die Streckenauswahl angeht. Potenzial ist in der Umgebung ja genug vorhanden.


----------



## Sasse82 (4. Februar 2013)

mlb schrieb:


> Die Bergbahn nimmt KEINE Räder mit! Entweder ist hochstrampeln angesagt (geht ja aber mit nem FRX ganz gut, ca.40min) oder man muss ein Shuttle organisieren.
> Es fährt auch ein Bus hoch, der nimmt aber Radfahrer nur mit wenn er nicht zu voll ist und dann auch nicht mehr als 3 oder 4. Am WE kann man das meißtens vergessen.



Damn, das macht es wiederum recht unattraktiv muss ich gestehen.
Strampeln tue ich schon genug auf meinen Touren mit dem All Mountain oder auf meiner Trainingsrolle.
Wenn ich schon mal den Weg in den Park auf mich nehme möchte ich das auch entsprechend ausnutzen und nicht die Zeit mit Hochstrampeln und schieben "verschwenden".
Echt schade, dass sie da keine Vereinbarung mit der Bergbahn finden können.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Februar 2013)

Mit meinem FRX ist nichts mit Trampeln. Schade.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub bei dem Wetter ist nichts mit Wildbad am WE... Mal schauen ob die auf haben oder nicht...

Park ist am WE zu...


----------



## fuschnick (7. Februar 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem IBC Usertreffen vom 19 bis 21 April in schulenberg?



Bei einem Torque Treffen in Schulenberg wäre ich wohl auch dabei


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. März 2013)

Bad Wildbad hat am WE auf. Jemand da?


----------



## Sasse82 (13. März 2013)

Am Start!


----------



## simdiem (22. März 2013)

S.Tschuschke , Sasse82 und ich simdiem sind morgen in Albstadt zum Saisonopening im Bikepark.

Wir sind ab 10 Uhr dort. 

Kommt jemand von euch auch dort hin?

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (22. März 2013)

Jemand am 01.04 in Stromberg anzutreffen.. Altstadt komme ich morgen leider nicht


----------



## Nico Laus (22. März 2013)

Viel zu weit weg. Aber super dass das Wetter bei euch passt. Bei uns wechselt es zwischen weiß und matschig. Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Sasse82 (23. März 2013)

Von wegen das Wetter passt.
So eine derartige Sauerei habe ich selten erlebt! Unfassbar!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. März 2013)

Aber war gut


----------



## Sasse82 (23. März 2013)

Ohne an das putzen zu denken, ja. 
Und wenn ich jetzt noch ne Brille mit integrierter Scheibenheizung und Scheibenwischern hätte wäre es auch deutlich erträglicher gewesen. ;-)


----------



## simdiem (23. März 2013)

Eine riesengroße Sauerei war es, aber das Fahren hat ansich richtig mega Fun gemacht. 

Ich hatte mit meiner 10 Jahre alten Uvex Brille keine Probleme, dafür wäre eine wasserdichte Hose toll gewesen 

Das Putzen war auch ein mega Akt. Bin gerade halbwegs fertig geworden!

Gruß Simon


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. März 2013)

Morgen geht's weiter in Wildbad


----------



## mlb (29. März 2013)

Morgen Beerfelden, gemütlich einrollen....


----------



## prof.66 (29. März 2013)

Ist jemand am 01.04 in Ottweiler ? Stromberg macht ja erst am 13.04 auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (29. März 2013)

mlb schrieb:


> Morgen Beerfelden, gemütlich einrollen....



Sehr gut!
S.Tschuschke und ich sind morgen auch in Beerfelden!
Ich werde nach einem weiteren FRX Ausschau halten. =)


----------



## Fartzilla (29. März 2013)

Jemand am Montag in Beerfelden.. Plane mit paar Kumpels runterzufahren


----------



## Jogi (29. März 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Jemand am Montag in Beerfelden.. Plane mit paar Kumpels runterzufahren



Evtl. Am Montag nachmittag


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. März 2013)

Verdammt, ihr macht mich total neidisch, wenn ihr euch alle schon wieder in den Parks tummelt


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. März 2013)

Jupp, Beerfelden morgen


----------



## Fartzilla (29. März 2013)

Wie sehr achten die da auf Protektoren.. Habe vor 2 Wochen mein leatt bekommen und das passt nicht an mein Jacket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (29. März 2013)

leatt ist keine pflicht in beerfelden.  brust, rücken, knie/schienbein und ellenbogen solltest du aber schon haben. ellenbogen ist glaub auch keine pflicht. schau doch mal auf die hp.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. März 2013)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Ist jemand am 01.04 in Ottweiler ? Stromberg macht ja erst am 13.04 auf



Jo...bin morgens mit ein paar Jungs aus Saarlouis vor Ort


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. März 2013)

Kein Schnee in Beerfelden


----------



## prof.66 (30. März 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Jo...bin morgens mit ein paar Jungs aus Saarlouis vor Ort



Ok alles klar, ich werd alleine kommen da sonst keiner Zeit hat ...


----------



## brillenboogie (30. März 2013)

Komme auch nach otw


----------



## mcbommel (30. März 2013)

Grützi und Hallo,
bin neu hier im Forum. muss aber direkt mal sagen...Richtig schön viel Aktivität hier!
I Like!

Ich werde am Montag nach Boppard fahren! Bin mal gespannt, ob Monsieur Kabbani was geändert hat...

Wäre noch jmd. dabei?


----------



## Fartzilla (30. März 2013)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Komme auch nach otw


 
Nach langem hin und her werden wir auch dahin fahren..wobei sich bis Montag wieder viel ändern kann..Beerfelden fällt für mich und meine Kumpels aus da nur 2 Brust und Rückenpanzer haben.
Wie ist der Trail oder die Trails in Ottweiler??


----------



## brillenboogie (30. März 2013)

schau doch einfach mal auf flowtrail-ottweiler.de


----------



## Sasse82 (30. März 2013)

Es war auf jeden Fall sau cool heute in Beerfelden. Das erste Mal dieses Jahr für mich, dass man ohne große Behinderungen durch Schnee oder extreme Matschepampe fahren konnte.
Und einige Torque FRX hat man auch gesehen.
Hier der erste Schnappschuss, mehr Bilder und ein Video folgen morgen oder die Tage:


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. März 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Nach langem hin und her werden wir auch dahin fahren..wobei sich bis Montag wieder viel ändern kann..Beerfelden fällt für mich und meine Kumpels aus da nur 2 Brust und Rückenpanzer haben.
> Wie ist der Trail oder die Trails in Ottweiler??



Oder hier 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ALhKCb1qeo"]FlowTrail_Ottweiler.mov - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das wird ja am Montag ein schönes Torque Treffen.
Ich freu mich seit Tagen schon auf den 2m Drop...mit Abstand der am besten gebaute über den ich bisher drüber bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (30. März 2013)

edit:

bissel spät gelesen ...


----------



## Fartzilla (30. März 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Oder hier
> 
> FlowTrail_Ottweiler.mov - YouTube
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an.. Werde wohl auch kommen wenn die alle kneifen wonach es aussieht.. Wer ist denn von euch da?


----------



## Jogi (30. März 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Es war auf jeden Fall sau cool heute in Beerfelden. Das erste Mal dieses Jahr für mich, dass man ohne große Behinderungen durch Schnee oder extreme Matschepampe fahren konnte.
> Und einige Torque FRX hat man auch gesehen.
> Hier der erste Schnappschuss, mehr Bilder und ein Video folgen morgen oder die Tage:



So wie's aussieht, wurde die Landung an den Drops nun sinnvoll "überarbeitet"


----------



## prof.66 (30. März 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an.. Werde wohl auch kommen wenn die alle kneifen wonach es aussieht.. Wer ist denn von euch da?



Also ich werd da sein, schwarzes 2010 FRX mit Gelbem Nukeproof LRS


----------



## Fartzilla (31. März 2013)

Okay mich erkennst du am schwarzen 09er Fr mit 36er van rc2 kashima und kettenwixe Aufkleber auf der Strebe


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. März 2013)

War echt gut Gestern!!!


----------



## Fartzilla (31. März 2013)

Top


----------



## brillenboogie (31. März 2013)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Also ich werd da sein, schwarzes 2010 FRX mit Gelbem Nukeproof LRS



2012 frx komplett raw mit schwarzen teilen und nem bunten, langen elend drauf. kommen zwischen 3 und 4...


----------



## Sasse82 (31. März 2013)

Und hier noch einen fremden FRX Fahrer den ich gestern abgelichtet habe. Vielleicht kennt ihn ja jamend. =)





Weitere Fotos von gestern:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58148


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (31. März 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an.. Werde wohl auch kommen wenn die alle kneifen wonach es aussieht.. Wer ist denn von euch da?



Ich halt auch
Schwarzes 12er Alpinist. Klamotten weiß ich noch nit...kann ich erst moin früh entscheiden


----------



## Fartzilla (31. März 2013)

Dann bis morgen.. Kumpel mit einem 12er FRX kommt auch und einer mit einem Rocky Mountain Slayer


----------



## Sasse82 (31. März 2013)

Video ist ferdsch!
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## brillenboogie (2. April 2013)

war gut gestern in otw. andere torques hab ich aber keine gesehen und ab 18.00 hatten wir dann alles für uns...

2 schnappschüsse haben wir gemacht:

 @_tomvo_:




@_brillenboogie_:


----------



## Fartzilla (2. April 2013)

Waren gestern auch in Ottweiler bis auf die ersten 2 Abschnitte war ich aber sehr enntäuscht..sind nach 2h wieder gefahren und zwar nach Boppard


----------



## prof.66 (2. April 2013)

Ich konnte gestern leider nicht kommen, aber ich versuch diese Woche nach
der Arbeit mal vorbei zu schauen




Fartzilla schrieb:


> Waren gestern auch in Ottweiler bis auf die ersten 2 Abschnitte war ich aber sehr enntäuscht..sind nach 2h wieder gefahren und zwar nach Boppard



Ich war noch nicht in otw, wie ist es dort im Vergleich zu Stromberg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (2. April 2013)

Stromberg ist um weiten besser..Meiner Meinung und auch die derer die mitwaren ist dass es da keinen Flow gibt bis auf die ersten 2 Abschnitte.
Spar dir den Weg bei uns waren die 400 km hin und zurück für den A****.


----------



## prof.66 (2. April 2013)

Hmm ok, bei mir sind es "nur" 100km einfacher weg. Mal schauen dann fahr ich am Samstag
vielleicht mal nach Boppard oder Beerfelden.


----------



## Fartzilla (2. April 2013)

Boppard ist gut.. Am besten sind die Trails weil du mit dem Zug hochfÃ¤hrst.. Bis 5 Personen 9.50â¬ fur den ganzen tag


----------



## brillenboogie (3. April 2013)

da sieht man wieder, wie unterschiedlich eine strecke beurteilt werden kann. mir persönlich und vielen anderen auch gefällt die strecke in ottweiler sehr gut!
der vergleich mit stromberg ist nicht ganz einfach, da das gelände ein ganz anderes ist.
sicher ist, daß man in stromberg weniger bremsen muß, da insgesamt einfach viel weniger gefälle in der strecke ist. 
das kann man als flowiger empfinden.
zudem hat es in stromberg keinen gegenanstieg. der lässt sich in otw leider nicht vermeiden.
ich finds in otw trotzdem flowig, es ist m.e. nur nicht ganz so einfach den flow zu finden. 
in stromberg kann man als halbwegs versierter fahrer gleich beim ersten run alles mitnehmen und ne ordentliche linie treffen. 
in otw brauchts halt paar läufe, bis man ne gute linie hat und die bremsen eher mal offen lassen kann und flüssig durchkommt. 
gerade das empfinde ich aber als positiv - da hat man schön potential, sich zu verbessern.
schade ist die sperrung vom steinbruch, das ist nochmal ein richtiges schmankerl!
lange rede, kurzer sinn: ich mag beide strecken, eben jeweils auf ihre art!


----------



## prof.66 (3. April 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Boppard ist gut.. Am besten sind die Trails weil du mit dem Zug hochfährst.. Bis 5 Personen 9.50 fur den ganzen tag



Was genau meinst du den damit ?

Ich kenn das halt alles nur ausem Netz und da steht was von einer
Sesselbahn ...

Ma schauen vielleicht fahr ich Freitag Mittag mal nach otw und schaue mir
das ganze mal an.


----------



## Fartzilla (3. April 2013)

Fahr zum Boppard HBF und dann auf Gleis 3..dort startet die HunsrÃ¼ckhÃ¶henbahn die auch Biker mitnimmt.
Ziehe dir eine Minigruppenkarte fÃ¼r 9,50â¬ und dann kannst du den ganzen Tag hoch fahren.Es sind am WE immer viele Leute da wenn das Wetter passt also wird dir auch jemand den Weg zu den Trails zeigen.Glaub mir es lohnt sich.

Das mit dem Sessellift ist der Bikepark Boppard.


----------



## prof.66 (3. April 2013)

Ah ok alles klar, ich dachte die ganze Zeit wir reden vom Bikepark in Boppard


----------



## Fartzilla (3. April 2013)

Sry habe es bisschen seltsam formuliert..aber die Trails lohnen wie gesagt.
Auf einem bist du eigentlich nur auf Felsen unterwegs was sehr unterhaltsam ist ;-)


----------



## prof.66 (3. April 2013)

Passt schon, ich hoffe ich werd die Zeit haben um dieses Jahr mal ordentlich zu fahren und
um solche Trails dann auch mal zu fahren bzw. auszuprobieren


----------



## simdiem (4. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke und ich werden am Sonntag nach Beerfelden fahren. Das Wetter soll ja traumhaft werden. 

Werden wir noch jemanden anderen von euch sehen?

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (6. April 2013)

Werde morgen nachmittag auch in Beerfelden sein


----------



## simdiem (6. April 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Werde morgen nachmittag auch in Beerfelden sein



Hammergeil,  Wenn du ein schneeweißes FRX siehst, dann bin das ich! Einfach ansprechen, falls ich dich nicht erkennen sollte!!!

Grüße Simon


----------



## Fartzilla (6. April 2013)

Jemand morgen im Bikepark Boppard?


----------



## Jogi (6. April 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hammergeil,  Wenn du ein schneeweißes FRX siehst, dann bin das ich! Einfach ansprechen, falls ich dich nicht erkennen sollte!!!
> 
> Grüße Simon



Ich werde die Augen offen halten 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. April 2013)

Oder nach einem FRX in Raw mit schwarzem LRS.
Simon sein FRX ist nie lange weiß....


----------



## Sasse82 (7. April 2013)

Hahaha, immer auf den armen Simon. ;-)

Oder ein schwarz/blaues FRX im Serienzustand, bin gerade nach einer viel zu kurzen Nacht aufgestanden und mache mich fertig für Beerfelden. *gähn*


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. April 2013)

So viele FRX wie heute hab ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## Fartzilla (7. April 2013)

Ging mir in Boppard auch so.. Jedes 2te Rad.. Max Bender und Amir Kabbani waren auch anwesend


----------



## Jogi (7. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> So viele FRX wie heute hab ich noch nie gesehen



War cool heute
So langsam wissen immer mehr Leute, was ein gescheites Bike ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (7. April 2013)

Und hier sind die vier größten Chaoten unter der FRX Fahrern in Beerfelden.


----------



## Fartzilla (7. April 2013)

Sehr geil.. Habe auch viele dafür begeistern können.. Die einzigen die maulen sind Demo Fahrer


----------



## rmfausi (7. April 2013)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass von links nach rechts  Sasse82, S.Tschuschke, Jogi, und simdiem auf dem Foto sind, richtig?

Das nächste Mal fahre ich bestimmt nach Beerfelden und nicht in die Pfalz.
Ich hatte dort aber auch einen tollen Tag.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sasse82 (7. April 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass von links nach rechts  Sasse82, S.Tschuschke, Jogi, und simdiem auf dem Foto sind, richtig?



100 Punkte! =)


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. April 2013)

War ein echt lustiger Tag!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. April 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal fahre ich bestimmt nach Beerfelden und nicht in die Pfalz.
> Ich hatte dort aber auch einen tollen Tag.


Hätte ich auch besser machen sollen... ich bin in der Pfalz unterwegs gewesen, habe mich blöd abgelegt und habe jetzt einen Klumpfuß im Stormtrooper Style 





Wenn ich Glück habe, kommt der nächste Woche wieder ab, wenn nicht, bleibt er noch weitere 5 Wochen dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. April 2013)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Jogi (9. April 2013)

auch von mir: Gute Besserung!

Wend das Teil länger dranbleiben muss, geh zum Schuhmacher und lass dir ein Stück 5.10 Stealth drankleben


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. April 2013)

Oder direkt deinen Bikeschuh dranbauen lassen... DH im Sitzen geht auch


----------



## rmfausi (9. April 2013)

Hi Smubob,
ich hatte es auf dem Handy schon im Lokalforum gelesen.  Von mir auch noch gute Besserung. Bei mir was am Sonntag manchmal auch knapp, aber
das Torque hat mir die nötige Sicherheit vermittelt und es ist alles gut gegangen. 

<ot>
Ich habe eben mit dem Jü telefoniert, wenns blöd läuft habe ich bis zum FR-HT Treffen kein Rahmen. Bin dann also bis jetzt auch raus.  
</ot>

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. April 2013)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche! 




Jogi schrieb:


> Wend das Teil länger dranbleiben muss, geh zum Schuhmacher und lass dir ein Stück 5.10 Stealth drankleben


Hab ich gestern im Orthopädieladen auch schon gesagt 




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> DH im Sitzen geht auch


Ja klar... das ist dann wie Duschen mit Regenschirm oder Sex ohne Anfassen 
Wobei ich sowas echt schonmal gesehen habe... ziemlich korpulenter Fahrer auf Trek Session 88 DH im Bikepark Winterberg - den habe ich auf mehreren Strecken (eigentlich nur die Brechsand-Autobahnen) den ganzen Tag durchweg sitztend fahren sehen, inkl. Tables hoch/runter etc.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch besser machen sollen... ich bin in der Pfalz unterwegs gewesen, habe mich blöd abgelegt und habe jetzt einen Klumpfuß im Stormtrooper Style
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von mir auch...Gudde Besserung


----------



## Fartzilla (10. April 2013)

Gute Besserung.. Wenigstens läuft was anständiges im Tv


----------



## prof.66 (10. April 2013)

Von mir auch gute Besserung !

Wer ist am Samstag den unterwegs und vorallem wo ?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. April 2013)

Sasse82 und ich. 
Vorraussichtlich Samstag, entweder Beerfelden oder Wildbad...


----------



## prof.66 (10. April 2013)

Ok ich muss mal schauen ich würd gerne mal nach Beerfelden, soweit ich das gelesen
habe ist der Park auch immer auf egal wie das wetter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. April 2013)

Denke werden wir hier noch posten wo wir wann am WE fahren werden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. April 2013)

Danke nochmal für die Besserungswünsche!

 @Fartzilla: Das Video (3 Minute Gaps) hab ich ehrlich gesagt extra fürs Foto eingelegt, musste ja thematisch passen 


Ich glaube, ich werde dann die Park-Saison dieses Jahr auch in Beerfelden einläuten, ist eigentlich eh ne Schande, dass ich immernoch nicht dort war. Und viele erfahrene "Guides" auf FRXen gibt's ja dann auch


----------



## speichenquaeler (10. April 2013)

Hat jemand Bock am Park-Opening (geplant 1.Mai ) in Winterberg aufzuschlagen??

Könnte Leute mitnehmen von Köln...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Nico Laus (10. April 2013)

Ja hier, ich!


----------



## trigger666 (11. April 2013)

Wollt Ihr Euch das wirklich antun? Da ist doch die Hölle los.


----------



## Sasse82 (12. April 2013)

Und die Wahl ist auf Bad Wildbad gefallen!
Wir versuchen mal unser Glück.
S.Tschuschke und ich sind morgen ab ca. halb 10 da.


----------



## prof.66 (12. April 2013)

viel spass, ich/wir sind morgen in Stromberg


----------



## Sasse82 (13. April 2013)

Danke und gleichfalls! =)


----------



## prof.66 (13. April 2013)

werden wir hoffentlich haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (13. April 2013)

Gib hier mal bitte bescheid wenn Stromberg fahrbahr ist.. Komme aus Koblenz und hier hat es gestern und vorgestern viel geregnet. Im Wald fährt es sich wie auf Schmierseife


----------



## Sasse82 (13. April 2013)

Heute war es irgendwie nicht so pralle in Bad Wildbad.
Ich hatte derart Probleme mit den Unterarmen. Die haben bereits nach 1 x IXS DH derart stark gebrannt, dass ich kaum noch bremsen geschweige denn den Lenker sicher halten konnte. Da hört es natürlich mit dem Spaß auf.
Und die Freeride Strecken sind auf die Dauer eher langweilig.


----------



## prof.66 (13. April 2013)

@Fartzilla, es ist fahrbar in Stromberg allerdings sind die ersten zwei Abschnitte aufem
Wildhog doch schon sehr matschig und nass.

Aufem NoJokes ist der erste Abschnitt fast unfahrbar ansonsten ok


----------



## mlb (13. April 2013)

Morgen Beerfelden....


----------



## Fartzilla (13. April 2013)

prof.66 schrieb:


> @Fartzilla, es ist fahrbar in Stromberg allerdings sind die ersten zwei Abschnitte aufem
> Wildhog doch schon sehr matschig und nass.
> 
> Aufem NoJokes ist der erste Abschnitt fast unfahrbar ansonsten ok


Okay danke für die Rückmeldung. Mache mich morgen mal dahin.


----------



## Deleted 266357 (15. April 2013)

Tach zusammen.
Wollte mal fragen ob morgen zufällig wer in Boppard im bikepark ist. 
Sg michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (18. April 2013)

Samstag steht wieder ein Tag Beerfelden mit S.Tschuschke und @simdiem(?) auf dem Plan!
Noch jemand vor Ort?


----------



## trigger666 (23. April 2013)

Tag zusammen, ich wollte am 28.04. nach Willingen. Noch wer da?


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. April 2013)

Traut sich jemand zum Season Opening nach Winterberg am 27-28.4 kommendes Wochenende?

Ich war dort noch nie und würde mich über ortskundige Torquisten freuen!

Beste Grüße


----------



## trigger666 (23. April 2013)

Nein, bloß nicht. Da stehe ich ja mehr Schlange als das ich das fahre. 

Gerne unter der Woche mal, aber nicht am Eröffnungswochenende.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. April 2013)

Ich will Samstag nach Warstein. Jemand da?


----------



## prof.66 (23. April 2013)

Wir sind am Samstag das erstemal in Beerfelden.


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. April 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Nein, bloß nicht. Da stehe ich ja mehr Schlange als das ich das fahre.
> 
> Gerne unter der Woche mal, aber nicht am Eröffnungswochenende.


 
Ich glaube da ist was wahres dran. Der glückliche Umstand meines Arbeitsortes versetzt mich in die Lage sogar mal halbtags nach Winterberg rüberzurutschen. Ich werde dann mal nächste Woche wohl in Bikeklamotten im Büro auftauchen. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Orcus (23. April 2013)

Ich denke drüber nach, weiß nur nicht ob Samstag oder Sontag...

Bin allerdibgs totaler Bikepark Anfänger 



S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ich will Samstag nach Warstein. Jemand da?


----------



## Nico Laus (23. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ich will Samstag nach Warstein. Jemand da?


Weiß ich noch nicht sicher, hätte aber schon Lust.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. April 2013)

Sagt Bescheid wenn ihr da seid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (3. Mai 2013)

Bin morgen ab ca. 10:00 Uhr in Willingen. Noch wer da?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Mai 2013)

Ich bin morgen ab 10 in Beerfelden...


----------



## Nico Laus (3. Mai 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Bin morgen ab ca. 10:00 Uhr in Willingen. Noch wer da?



Ich komme wahrscheinlich auch. Steht aber noch nicht 100% fest. 
Hast du den DH drauf? Dann must du mir eine fahrbare Linie zeigen.


----------



## trigger666 (3. Mai 2013)

Bei mir ist fuer morgen was dazwischen gekommen. Kann jetzt Sonntag erst.Den Downhill kenne ich.Eine Linie habe ich bisher nur für mein Enduro.Ist dann das erste mal mit einem Bigbike.


----------



## mlb (6. Mai 2013)

Freitag, Samstag und evtl. Sonntag Lac Blanc , jemand dort?


----------



## prof.66 (9. Mai 2013)

Ich werd am Freitag in Beerfelden sein. Hat jemand vor auch dort hin zukommen ?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich werd da sein.


----------



## prof.66 (9. Mai 2013)

ok dann halt ich mal ausschau nach einem RAW FRX


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Mai 2013)

Alles klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (11. Mai 2013)

Hat heute leider nicht mehr geklappt mit Beerfelden, aber dafür hats gestern richtig laune gemacht.

Danke nochmal an Sven der für mich den Tourguide durch den Bikepark gemacht 

Ich werd aufjedenfall in zukunft öfters dort sein.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Mai 2013)

Kein Thema. Meld dich einfach. 

War heute wieder gut.


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Mai 2013)

War heute in Malmedy im Bikepark.. Kann diesen nur empfehlen


----------



## Sasse82 (11. Mai 2013)

Jep, war heute wieder mega gut in Beerfelden.
Und ein weiterer Meilenstein ist gefallen, der mittlere Drop!
Irgendwann ist auch noch das Roadgap dran! 

Bilder folgen später!


----------



## prof.66 (11. Mai 2013)

weis heute schon jemand ob jemand nächsten Samstag dort ist `?


----------



## Sasse82 (11. Mai 2013)

Wenn dann bin ich nächsten Sonntag dort, mit meiner Gruppe von der Arbeit, Anfänger-Gruppe zum Reinschnuppern und neue Leute begeistern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Mai 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Jep, war heute wieder mega gut in Beerfelden.
> Und ein weiterer Meilenstein ist gefallen, der mittlere Drop!
> Irgendwann ist auch noch das Roadgap dran!
> 
> Bilder folgen später!



Siehst du, mit Druck geht es


----------



## prof.66 (11. Mai 2013)

Ok, ich werd nächsten SA mit meinem Bruder in Beerfelden sein. 

Sonntag ist eher schlecht da ich am Samstag Abend bissel was Trinken will.


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Mai 2013)

Irgendwer nächsten Montag da? Wird mal Zeit für den ersten Besuch dort


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Mai 2013)

Hey Jungs, wir wollten Samstag entweder nach Beerfelden oder Stromberg fahren. 
Ist irgend jemand von euch am Start?


----------



## prof.66 (13. Mai 2013)

wir sind am samstag in beerfelden


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Mai 2013)

Heut war ich ja zum ersten Mal in Beerfelden.
Darf man dort auch mit anderen Bikes außer Torque und Torque FRX fahren?
Da hat ja echt jeder zweite en Canyon...unfassbar.
Die Anreise war doch erstaunlich beschwerlich vom Saarland aus, ab Ausfahrt Autobahn fast 40km Landstrasse und Ortschaften geeiere nervt doch arg oder gibts ne alternative Route wenn man aus Richtung Mannheim kommt


----------



## trigger666 (18. Mai 2013)

Ich bin morgen in Hahnenklee. Noch wer da?


----------



## Sasse82 (29. Mai 2013)

Mein persönliches Highlight für dieses Jahr ist seit heute gebucht!

1 Woche Saalbach/Hinterglemm/Leogang Ende August!

Bisherige Torque Quote 2 von 4 @simdiem und ich.
Wobei die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht hoch ist, dass es bis dahin 4 von 4 werden. ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Mai 2013)

Bin auch im August da


----------



## Sasse82 (29. Mai 2013)

Wann genau? Wir sind vom 24-31.8. dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Mai 2013)

Wir sind vom 03.08.-10.08. da.


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Mai 2013)

10 -  16.08 und im Juni beim Trailfox


----------



## Sasse82 (29. Mai 2013)

Mist, alle in verschiedenen Wochen.
Wäre auch zu witzig gewesen wenn zufällig alle die gleiche Woche gebucht hätten.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Mai 2013)

Na dann fahren wir die Trails für euch schonmal ein 
5 Jungs davon 4 mit FRX und das Canyon Camp direkt in der Nachbarschaft. 
Wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## mlb (30. Mai 2013)

Bin von 6.-13.7.in Chatel:daumen
Sonst wer in PdS?


----------



## prof.66 (1. Juni 2013)

jemand nächste woche am Samstag in Beerfelden ?


----------



## Sasse82 (1. Juni 2013)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist da, ich weiß nur noch nicht ob wir Sa oder So gehen.
Ich bin aber auch morgen schon da, falls der Park auf macht.


----------



## prof.66 (1. Juni 2013)

Ok, morgen geht leider nicht aber am Samstag werd ich aufjedenfall dort sein


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Juni 2013)

Ich bin nächste Woche auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (1. Juni 2013)

samstag ?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Juni 2013)

Ich denke ja. Wird sich die Woche über entscheiden.


----------



## trigger666 (1. Juni 2013)

Bin morgen in Hahnenklee. Noch wer da?


----------



## mcbommel (1. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre mit zwei Leuten morgen nach Malmedy. Wer will mitkommen?


----------



## Sasse82 (8. Juni 2013)

Heute geht es wieder nach Beerfelden!
Das Wetter ist ja schon mal traumhaft!


----------



## Fartzilla (8. Juni 2013)

Jemand am Wochenende beim Trailfox in Flims??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Juni 2013)

War wieder sehr gut in Beerfelden. Vor allem weniger los als ich dachte.


----------



## prof.66 (8. Juni 2013)

Konnte nicht kommen, musste spät Arbeiten.

Nächsten Samstag fahren wir entweder nach Befe oder Willingen mal sehen


----------



## Fartzilla (8. Juni 2013)

In Beerfelden wenig los bei so Wetter? Seltsam. War in Boppard im Bikepark und da war auch niemand.. Haben die etwa alle Worldcup geguckt


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Juni 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> In Beerfelden wenig los bei so Wetter? Seltsam. War in Boppard im Bikepark und da war auch niemand.. Haben die etwa alle Worldcup geguckt



Es war schon was los. Aber mehr als 5 Minuten am Lift warten war nicht. Dachte wird um einiges mehr.


----------



## prof.66 (9. Juni 2013)

Da in Willingen am kommenden WE irgendein Festival ist, werde ich nach Befe fahren.

Bis dahin sollte meine Hand und auch meine Rippen wieder einigermaßen gut sein.


----------



## rmfausi (13. Juni 2013)

Ich werde am Samstag auch in Beerfelden sein. 

Meine Kumpels und ich (4-Personen) wollen vom 12.7-14.7.2013 ein Wochenende in Willingen und Winterberg verbringen. Wir suchen
daher eine Pension/Fewo/Gasthof auf der Hälfte der Strecke (zb. Assingshausen, Wiemeringhausen) zur Unterkunft. 

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp für mich? Sollte nicht allzu teuer sein.

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge im voraus.
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Juni 2013)

Hey Jungs,
is wer am Sonntag in Stromberg? Wir sind gegen 10Uhr am Parkplatz unterhalb vom Wildhog.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Juni 2013)

Morgen wer in Beerfelden?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Juni 2013)

Am Sonntag 30.06. steht Todtnau aufm Programm.
Jemand von euch dort?


----------



## trigger666 (25. Juni 2013)

Wir sind am 29.06. in Willingen. Ab ca 10 Uhr sind wir da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (25. Juni 2013)

Bei uns ist aktuell geplant:

29.06.: Albstadt
30.06.: Beerfelden


----------



## Micha382 (25. Juni 2013)

Wie ist denn Beerfelden so?
War noch nie im Bikepark und hab nur das Strive. Wohne aber nicht allzu weit weg und die normalen Wege durch die Wälder oder so werden mir langsam zu langweilig und ich würde gern ein wenig mehr springen, da mir das Spass macht.
Kann man sich da mit dem Strive blicken lassen und kann man da auch als Bikeparkanfänger fahren?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Juni 2013)

Nachdem ich die Wettervorhersagen gecheckt hab is Todtnau auch raus. 
10 grad un Regen geht gar nit. 
Alternativen bisher Lac Blanc oder Bad Wildbad. 
Beerfelden hat noch Außenseiter Chancen


----------



## simdiem (25. Juni 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn Beerfelden so?
> War noch nie im Bikepark und hab nur das Strive. Wohne aber nicht allzu weit weg und die normalen Wege durch die Wälder oder so werden mir langsam zu langweilig und ich würde gern ein wenig mehr springen, da mir das Spass macht.
> Kann man sich da mit dem Strive blicken lassen und kann man da auch als Bikeparkanfänger fahren?



Klar kannst du nach Beerfelden als Anfänger. Da es dort auch nicht allzusteil ist, ist es besonders gut geeignet. Alle Hindernisse sind umfahrbar. Ich empfehle dir trotzdem nicht einfach drauf los zu fahren, sondern dass du dir die Strecken langsam und vorsichtig anschaust. Nicht alles ist so perfekt ausgeschildert, nicht, dass du in eine unangenehme Falle tappst. Das gilt aber auch für jeden anderen Bikepark. Eventuell auch einfach jemanden am Lift fragen, ob er dir ein paar Strecken zeigen kann. Kannst auch mich fragen falls ich da sein sollte. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Sasse82 (25. Juni 2013)

Shit, die Vorhersage hat sich ja komplett gewendet. :-/
Gestern war für Samstag in Albstadt noch Trocken und 20 °C vorhergesagt.
Na warten wir mal ab wie sich das die Tage entwickelt.

LacBlanc hätte ich auch Bock aber da müsste ich mit meinen Kumpels langsam in Sachen Unterkunft planen. =)

Micha: Beerfelden ist gut für Anfänger geeignet. Mit einem Enduro war ich zwar noch nie dort, jedoch gibt es genug andere die mit weniger als 180 mm dort fahren. Du musst dich halt nur langsam an die Sprünge heranwagen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Juni 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Shit, die Vorhersage hat sich ja komplett gewendet. :-/
> Gestern war für Samstag in Albstadt noch Trocken und 20 °C vorhergesagt.
> Na warten wir mal ab wie sich das die Tage entwickelt.
> 
> LacBlanc hätte ich auch Bock aber da müsste ich mit meinen Kumpels langsam in Sachen Unterkunft planen. =)



Naja is ja erst Dienstag mal abwarten wie sich das Wtter entwickelt. Wir werden wohl höchstwahrscheinlich nach Lac Blanc fahren.

Falls ihr ne Unterkunft sucht kann ich euch "Les Terrasses du Lac Blanc" empfehlen.
Is direkt oben am Lift und für französische Verhältnisse fast ne Luxusunterkunft


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr auch bei Regen. Juckt mich nicht.


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Juni 2013)

Morgen geht es in den Trailpark Mehring. Irgendwer am Start?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Juli 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Morgen geht es in den Trailpark Mehring. Irgendwer am Start?



Hab ich auch aufm Zettel. Aber moin schaff ich wohl nit.
Bin noch vermuskelkatert von Lac Blanc gestern und am Donnerstag ist Bad Wildbad oder Todtnau geplant.

Is da jemand für zu begeistern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juli 2013)

Kann den Park sehr empfehlen, vor allem die schwarze Linie. Nur am Steilstück aufpassen da habe ich gestern den Fullface zerlegt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Juli 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Kann den Park sehr empfehlen, vor allem die schwarze Linie. Nur am Steilstück aufpassen da habe ich gestern den Fullface zerlegt



Wo? Mehring?

Hoffe du hasts gut überstanden?!


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juli 2013)

Jo in Mehring. Hab ne kleine Wunde am linken Auge da der Helm seine Arbeit gemacht hat. Denke aber dass es ohne Leatt Brace schlimmer ausgegangen wäre.

Neuer Helm ist bestellt, kann es kaum abwarten wieder aufm Rad zu sitzen.


----------



## Sasse82 (5. Juli 2013)

Morgen geht es wieder nach Beerfelden, allerdings nur den halben Tag ab 10 Uhr morgens. Ich muss es mit meinen geprellten Rippen erst mal wieder langsam angehen. =)


----------



## simdiem (6. Juli 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Morgen geht es wieder nach Beerfelden, allerdings nur den halben Tag ab 10 Uhr morgens. Ich muss es mit meinen geprellten Rippen erst mal wieder langsam angehen. =)



Bin morgen auch in Beerfelden am Start. Ab ca 11 uhr für 4 Stunden!


----------



## rmfausi (9. Juli 2013)

An diesem Wochenende sind wir am Samstag in Winterberg und am Sonntag in Willingen. Wer ist noch dort?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juli 2013)

Nö! 
Aber ab Montag in Saalbach


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Juli 2013)

Sonntag ist bei mir und einem Freund Winterberg angedacht. Vielleicht komme ich Sa auch hin, dann könnte man zusammen fahren.


----------



## rmfausi (10. Juli 2013)

Dann werde ich nach einem schwarz/orangenem FRX Ausschau halten. Wir sind zu dritt oder viert. Du kannst dann gerne mitfahren, wir sind zum ersten Mal dort.

Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Juli 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Nö!
> Aber ab Montag in Saalbach



Dann mal viel schbass


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. Juli 2013)

Danke! 
Nach der Rückkehr, wollten wir alle nach Stromberg oder Trippstadt. Kannst dir mal vor merken bei Interesse.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Juli 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Danke!
> Nach der Rückkehr, wollten wir alle nach Stromberg oder Trippstadt. Kannst dir mal vor merken bei Interesse.



Interesse besteht zum Teil
Stromberg bin ich dabei wenns passt. Trippstadt bin ich definitiv raus.

Wollt ihr nit mal lieber mit nach Trassem statt nach Trippstadt? Die Strecke in Trassem is der Hammer und auch mit dem Strive vom sirios locker zu fahren.


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. Juli 2013)

Klar das können wir auch mal machen!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Juli 2013)

Samstag geht es mal wieder zur Abwechslung nach Wildbad


----------



## Sasse82 (11. Juli 2013)

Wolltet ihr nicht Sonntag Wildbad und Samstag Beerfelden? =)


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Juli 2013)

Jupp, hat sich auch geändert. Samstag Beerfelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (12. Juli 2013)

Wenn meine Gabel heute oder morgen früh kommt wäre ich in Beerfelden dabei


----------



## rmfausi (15. Juli 2013)

Hi an alle,
unser Bikeparkwochenende Winterberg/Willingen war der Knaller, das Wetter hat super mitgemacht. Mir persönlich hat Winterberg besser als Willingen gefallen. Als nächstes wirds wohl nach Lac Blanc gehen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juli 2013)

Für Winterberg brauchst du, abgesehen von der DH und ggf. dem Singletrail, eigentlich kein Torque, da reicht ein HT. Für Willingen auch, wenn die Strecken nicht zerfahren sind. In Lac Blanc kriegt das Fahrwerk deines EX deutlich mehr Futter 

Wenn alles klappt, werde ich mir am Donnerstag endlich mal Beerfelden anschauen  ...in Begleitung eines FRX-Frischlings


----------



## Sasse82 (15. Juli 2013)

Hat Montag 22.07. jemand Lust und Zeit für einen Tag mit nach LacBlanc zu kommen?
Früh hin und spät zurück. 
Ich habe die Woche frei und würde das sehr gerne ausnutzen. Vor allem weil dort unter der Woche recht wenig los sein soll. Also ein Tag lang freie Fahrt und Vollgas!


----------



## rmfausi (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo Smubob, da gebe ich dir recht, den Singletrail und die tolle DH wollte ich nicht unbedingt mit dem HT fahren. Der Rest ist gut machbar. In Willingen die Freeride ist eine gute HT Strecke. Die DH, hossa die Waldfee. Die ist mir noch ein bisschen zu viel. 

Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Jogi (15. Juli 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt, werde ich mir am Donnerstag endlich mal Beerfelden anschauen  ...in Begleitung eines FRX-Frischlings



Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken....wenn's die Arbeit zulässt


----------



## Niklas0 (15. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht sieht man mich am Samstag auch in Beerfelden wenn Papa's Taxi mitspielt.


----------



## prof.66 (16. Juli 2013)

Ich war am letzten Do in Beerfelden, war schön leer und man hatte null wartezeit am Lift.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Juli 2013)

War am Samstag auch so. Echt wenig los. Hab mich schon sehr gewundert. Denke Samstag bin ich wieder da wenn nix mehr weh tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juli 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Hat Montag 22.07. jemand Lust und Zeit für einen Tag mit nach LacBlanc zu kommen?


Verlockend! Aber ich befürchte, das wird mir zeitlich insgesamt zu eng  Schon der eine Tag Beerfelden ist mit Mühe und Not abgezwackt... das Semesterende mit Klausuren, Vorarbeit für Hausarbeiten, Renovierungsarbeiten in der Wohnung und den Urlaubsvorbereitungen ist gerade echt VOLLgepackt  Ich kann auch noch nicht sagen, ob ich euch in der Woche 1 Tag guiden kann, ich befürchte eher nicht 




rmfausi schrieb:


> den Singletrail und die tolle DH wollte ich nicht unbedingt mit dem HT fahren. Der Rest ist gut machbar. In Willingen die Freeride ist eine gute HT Strecke. Die DH, hossa die Waldfee. Die ist mir noch ein bisschen zu viel.


Ich will schon ewig mal das HT nach Winterberg mitnehmen, mit den Larsen über den Brechsand fegen ist glaub ich recht spaßig, hat aber vom Platz her bisher nie gepasst. Die DH finde ich an sich ganz nett, ist aus meiner Sicht eigentlich das einzig dauerhaft interessante, da die Brechsand-Autobahnen schnell langweilig werden...
Die DH in Willingen fand ich noch einfacher zu fahren als die in Winterberg (ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her), nur die Sprünge sind halt ziemlich krank - ich glaube, da bin ich NICHTS gesprungen... wird dann halt auch recht schnell langweilig :-/ Die FR ist in der Tat cool, sowas fehlt Winterberg.


----------



## prof.66 (16. Juli 2013)

Wir sind am, 02.08 in Willingen und am 03. - 04.08 in Winterberg.

Am SA mit Befe klappt leider nicht, Freundin hat Geburtstag und das kommt nicht so gut
wenn ich dann nach Befe fahren würde


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Juli 2013)

Bring mit. Meine kommt auch ab und zu mit und macht Photos


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2013)

Meine macht sogar vorzügliche Fotos! Die meisten guten Fotos von mir sind von ihr geschossen 


Was anderes: kleine Planänderung... heute nix Beerfelden, dafür am Montag Lac Blanc - mit 3 FRXern


----------



## Sasse82 (18. Juli 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was anderes: kleine Planänderung... heute nix Beerfelden, dafür am Montag Lac Blanc - mit 3 FRXern





+ 1 x YT Tues


----------



## Orcus (18. Juli 2013)

Ist morgen vieleicht zufällig wer in Stromberg?

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (20. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute..morgen jemand in Winterberg. Will gegen 10 anreisen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> + 1 x YT Tues


Igitt! 




Wenn also jemand morgen in Lac Blanc 3 FRXe (silber mit schwarzer Lyrik, schwarz mit weißer Lyrik, schwarz mit schwarzer Boxxer) mit einem YT Anhängsel sieht...


----------



## Sasse82 (21. Juli 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Igitt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha! 
 Ich freu mich so! 
Hoffentlich folgt mein Körper meinem Geist!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich so!
> Hoffentlich folgt mein Körper meinem Geist!


Nicht nur du...! 
Mein Körper soll für den Urlaub möglichst unversehrt bleiben - ich hoffe, mein Geist kriegt das morgen auf die Reihe


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. August 2013)

Moin Jungs,
wir sind ab Samstag mit mittlerweile nur noch 3 Mann in Saalbach-Hinterglemm.
Is vielleicht noch jemand von euch Vom 03.-10.08. dort?


----------



## rmfausi (1. August 2013)

Bin am Samstag wieder in Beerfelden, dieses Mal mit dem Torque und hoffe ohne Erinnerungslücken. ;-) 

Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## trigger666 (1. August 2013)

Wir sind am Sonntag in Hahnenklee.

Gruß
trigger666


----------



## Jogi (15. August 2013)

kommt jemand nach Beerfelden morgen?


----------



## speichenquaeler (15. August 2013)

Habe mich eines besseren besonnen und werde wohl mein Torque doch nicht verkaufen müssen (ein wenig beim Chef mit den Augen rollen und nervöse Zuckungen zeigen, kann bei Urlaubswünschen ungemein helfen...)...

Ich bin Samstag ab mittag in Winterberg....anybody else?? Kann von Köln auch noch jemand mitnehmen...

Haut rein und lasst die Restwoche schnell vergehen...


----------



## Orcus (15. August 2013)

Ich hatte angedacht vieleicht Samstag auch hin zufahren, bin mir nur noch net sicher.
Nur ich hab das Gefühl ich werde dir wenn zu schlecht/langsam sein.



speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Habe mich eines besseren besonnen und werde wohl mein Torque doch nicht verkaufen müssen (ein wenig beim Chef mit den Augen rollen und nervöse Zuckungen zeigen, kann bei Urlaubswünschen ungemein helfen...)...
> 
> Ich bin Samstag ab mittag in Winterberg....anybody else?? Kann von Köln auch noch jemand mitnehmen...
> 
> Haut rein und lasst die Restwoche schnell vergehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (15. August 2013)

Dieses WE geht es zusammen mit @simdiem zwei Tage nach LacBlanc!
Ich hoffe meine noch nicht ganz ausgeheilte Hand behindert mich nicht zu sehr, aber spaßig wird es bestimmt! 
Noch jemand zufällig da?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. August 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Dieses WE geht es zusammen mit @_simdiem_ zwei Tage nach LacBlanc!
> Ich hoffe meine noch nicht ganz ausgeheilte Hand behindert mich nicht zu sehr, aber spaßig wird es bestimmt!
> Noch jemand zufällig da?



Viel schbass am Lac Jungs!
Wird euch gefallen...vor allem die La Fat
Ich muß mit der Chefin nach Berlin Shoppen statt ballern


----------



## rmfausi (15. August 2013)

Ich werde doch kurzfristig am Sonntag in Beerfelden sein, muss noch für
Saalbach üben. Wer ist noch da?

@_speichenquaeler_: 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sasse82 (15. August 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Viel schbass am Lac Jungs!
> Wird euch gefallen...vor allem die La Fat
> Ich muß mit der Chefin nach Berlin Shoppen statt ballern



Danke dir! Ich war schon einmal in Lac, nur Simon noch nicht.
Die La Fat ist in der Tat cool, aber leider für mich noch nicht alles hüpfbar. Und mit der Hand werde ich auch keine großen Experimente machen... aber spaßig wird es auf jeden Fall trotzdem! ;-)


----------



## speichenquaeler (16. August 2013)

Orcus schrieb:


> Ich hatte angedacht vieleicht Samstag auch hin zufahren, bin mir nur noch net sicher.
> Nur ich hab das Gefühl ich werde dir wenn zu schlecht/langsam sein.


 
Das glaube ich jetzt mal nicht...

1. bin ich nun wirklich keine Bikeparksau und 
2. wird meine Freundin mitkommen und den Park einmal ausprobieren (blutige Anfängerin)
3. ist Winterberg auch sehr gut für Anfänger geeignet.

Meld Dich per PM wenn Du magst...

Beste Grüße


----------



## simdiem (19. August 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Viel schbass am Lac Jungs!
> Wird euch gefallen...vor allem die La Fat
> Ich muß mit der Chefin nach Berlin Shoppen statt ballern



Wie recht du hattest  Die La Fat ist wirklich richtig fett Was für eine geile Strecke!! Ich hoffe dein Berlintrip war halbwegs erträglich


----------



## Sasse82 (19. August 2013)

Es waren wieder zwei mega gute Tage in LacBlanc. Die Hand hat auch einigermaßen gehalten, auch wenn sie jetzt wieder etwas mehr schmerzt. ;-)

Ich freu mich schon drauf die Videos und Bilder zu verwursteln.


----------



## Orcus (20. August 2013)

So nachdem ich letztes Wochenende Arbeitstechnisch nicht konnte. :kotz:

Ist nächstes Wochenende jemand in Winterberg?


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. August 2013)

Samstag...Winterberg...ab 10:00 Uhr ca.

Wir sind zu dritt...fahren ab Köln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. August 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Wie recht du hattest  Die La Fat ist wirklich richtig fett Was für eine geile Strecke!! Ich hoffe dein Berlintrip war halbwegs erträglich



Wusst ich doch das euch die La Fat zusagt
Berlin war...naja halbwegs erträglich triffst ganz gut

Wie siehts denn mit ner Neuauflage von nem Torque Treffen aus?
Hatte ja in Berlin reichlich Zeit mir Gedanken zu machen.
Dachte so an ein Sommerabschluss Happening z.B. in Beerfelden weil das ja doch für die meisten hier der Homespot is.


----------



## Sasse82 (22. August 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Dachte so an ein Sommerabschluss Happening z.B. in Beerfelden weil das ja doch für die meisten hier der Homespot is.



Wäre ich dabei, sofern ich Zeit habe! 

Aber zur verübergehenden Erheiterung gibt es erst mal ein Outtake-Video aus LacBlanc vom Wochenende. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjSaVWHTaTc"]Lac Blanc Weekend - Outtakes - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rmfausi (23. August 2013)

Ab Samstag für eine Woche sind simdiem, Sasse82 und ich mit drei weiteren in Saalbach, vielleicht
bekommen wir ein kleines Forums Torque (FR/FRX/EX) Treffen hin. Das wäre doch mal was. 
Wer ist aktuell schon vor Ort? Habe jetzt nicht gerade den Überblick.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## bi_69 (27. August 2013)

Moinsen, 

fährt jemand Do oder Fr. von Köln nach Winterberg bzw. möchte sich anschließen?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## DiscoDuDe (27. August 2013)

Ist irgendwer von den lieben Torque Fanatiker *dieses Wochenende in LEOGANG? *


----------



## rmfausi (27. August 2013)

Eine Schlammschlacht habe ich auch hier in Saalbach-Hinterglemm. Ich denke eher nicht, am Samstag geht's wieder heim. 

Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. August 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Es waren wieder zwei mega gute Tage in LacBlanc.


Danke, dass ihr Bescheid gesagt habt, ihr treulosen Tomaten  Genau am dem WE hatte ich auch überlegt, nochmal hin zu fahren, hatte aber keinen der mitgefahren wäre... dachte ich


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. September 2013)

Samstag sind wir wieder in Beerfelden. Wer Bock hat kann gerne mitkommen!


----------



## rmfausi (13. September 2013)

Darf morgen arbeiten. 

Viel Spass in Berry Ferry, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Sasse82 (13. September 2013)

Ich darf auch nicht mit, Rainer... meiner Gabel fehlt die obere Brücke. :-(


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. September 2013)

Hey Jungs, nächstes Wochenende gibts nur Highlights...falls der olle Petrus Bock hat

Samstag is in Trassem der 2. Lauf des Saar-Mosel-Gravity-Cup
Da is für alle im Südwesten Anwesenheitspflicht

Sonntag is unser vorgeschobener Lac Blanc Saisonabschluß.
Wir schlagen, falls es nit junge Hunde regnet, gegen 10Uhr am Lac auf.
Wäre klasse wenn von den Jungs hier noch welche Zeit haben.

Ride on


----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. September 2013)

Ist jemand morgen zufällig in Beerfelden? Bin ab 11 Uhr dort


----------



## simdiem (27. September 2013)

Morgen sind ein paar Jungs und ich in Albstadt. Wer sich anschließen will kann gerne zu uns kommen! 
Gruß Simon


----------



## simdiem (11. Oktober 2013)

Fahre morgen nach Beerfelden. Noch jemand von euch am Start?


----------



## rmfausi (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja, arbeiten. Naja fahre wenigstens mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Oktober 2013)

Zu weit im Süden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (11. Oktober 2013)

@rfmausi: Nimm dir frei ;-). 

Schade, vielleicht ein andermal!!


----------



## trigger666 (12. Oktober 2013)

Tag zusammen. Wir fahren morgen nach Willingen. Ab 10 sind wir da. Zufällig noch wer da?


----------



## greendany (13. Oktober 2013)

Mist zu spät gelesen, haben uns dann aber auf Grund des Wetters dagegen entschieden


----------



## simdiem (22. Februar 2014)

So ich hol den Thread hier mal aus der Versenkung ^^. Morgen gehts nach Beerfelden. DHX einfahren. Wer Bock hat sich unserer Gruppe anzuschließen, einfach dazukommen 
Gruß Simon


----------



## Arthur27 (23. Februar 2014)

Ach Mist, hab gestern nicht in diesen Thread geschaut. War heute auch da, war recht voll und schmierig, hat aber mega Laune gemacht 

Bestimmt klappts aber im Laufe dieser Saison mal, bin öfter in Beerfelden


----------

